# Froglet ID?



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

This is a pic of one of the two froglets I have. I got them as tads and this one morphed out completely different than his brother. They were sold as Azureus but his brother who is the same age look just like any other Azureus but this guy seems to be coloring up more like a cobalt. Is he just slow to get his real colors or is this a different species? He is about one month OOW.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

looks like a green sip to me. however you should talk to the person you got the tads from and ask what frogs he has because this is most likely a mix up.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I think azureus can morph out yellow sometimes.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Ill agree with your assumption that it looks like a cobalt. That or possibly a sippalwini. More like a sippalwini though because the spot aren't as big. The sippalwini has smaller dots where as cobalts are a lot bigger


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

also, cobalts have yellowish heads. that has a whitish-greenish head


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah. Im betting it's a green sip. They look very similar and as froglets I bet they would look identical


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

best thing to do would be ask the person you bought it from. also you could wait until it's older then you could be more sure of its ID


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Sometimes azureus morph out light like that and color up with age. There have been a few recent posts similar to this one that turn out to be just lightly colored azureus.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

It can be near impossible IDing a frogle tgus young. Many tinc morphs look very similar at this stage. The only thing to narrow it down is to contact the seller.

Ive never heard/seen a yellow headed D. Azureus

Good luck


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I meant what Spaff elaborated on, that azureus can morph out yellow. The blue can take awhile to fill in.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

The seller replied that he thinks it's a dwarf cobalt.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

not so sure about that.
these are dwarf cobalts
dendrobates tinctorius dwarf cobalt - Google Search


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Agreed. Look at the resemblance here


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I meant what Spaff elaborated on, that azureus can morph out yellow. The blue can take awhile to fill in.



Ive morohed out hundreds of azureus froglets from my pairs over the years. Ive never seen this happen. How often have you seen this?


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

I dont believe this is a sip. . Its next to impossible IDing some tinc froglets. It has the dark purple legs of a dwarf cobalts, but ive never seen one with such large black spots. If it wasn't for the white coloring i would say the pattern looks azureus.


Ask the seller all the tincs they breed.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

D. Tinctorius – “Patricia” “ Matecho” “Powderblue” “ Alanis” “Dwarf Cobalts” “ Cobalts” “ Giant Orange” “Bakhuis” “ Brazilian Yellow Head” “ La Fumee” “Azureus”

That's his Tinc list.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

jknight said:


> Ive morohed out hundreds of azureus froglets from my pairs over the years. Ive never seen this happen. How often have you seen this?


I'm sorry, you're right. I have no personal experience with this. I am just going by what I've read on here... 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/53562-azureus-froglet-yellow-ish-head.html


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I'm sorry, you're right. I have no personal experience with this. I am just going by what I've read on here...
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/53562-azureus-froglet-yellow-ish-head.html



Hmm... interesting. I missed this thread. I believe you were Right. Thanks! 


Due to the pattern and the dark legs, I am going to agree with epiphytes and say its azureus. 

Check out the thread . 

It will darken up.

Good luck


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Dragonfish said:


> D. Tinctorius – “Patricia” “ Matecho” “Powderblue” “ Alanis” “Dwarf Cobalts” “ Cobalts” “ Giant Orange” “Bakhuis” “ Brazilian Yellow Head” “ La Fumee” “Azureus”
> 
> That's his Tinc list.


Hmmmm... no sips. Well, that confuses things now, doesn't it? 

I'm going to have to agree that it is, in fact, azureus and the frog will grow out of the yellow head.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Years ago, my first time through the hobby, I was working with larger frogs too. (you know I'm a thumbnail guy now) I morphed out an Azureus that looked very similar to this. I know that mine was an Azureus because:
A) He came from trusted broodstock (Patrick @ Saurian)
B) He was the first offspring of any of my larger frogs. i.e. There was NO possibility of a mixup because Azureus were the ONLY frogs besides thumbnails that had bred for me yet.
C) As he matured, his colors changed to look exactly like an Azureus. That was a long time ago and I'm afraid I can't recall at what age he looked normal. 

All the other froglets produced by his parents looked more normal.


----------



## Pauliewog (Dec 24, 2010)

To me it looks like D. Tinctorious "Oyopok. But I'm not ruling out Patrica either.

-DREW


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

To me, it looks like someone should learn how to label their tadpole cups


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

I just realized I never updated this post. Confirmed that they are all azureus. Over the course of about two months the oddball colored up just like his siblings.


----------

